# Phlicks Maltese has a beautiful boy!



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I got an email with some pictures of the most beautiful little guy that Janet (Phlicksmaltese) just put on her site. She was going to keep him for show but he didn't get big enough. He's so cute!!! I wish I was looking for a pup because I'd have to go get this little guy. 
He's going to make someone a wonderful and did I mention beautiful pet. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he is so cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he is a doll!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is a little snuggle-bug


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous little boy :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a handsome, beautiful little baby!!! You just want to cuddle with him~~~~Love his eyes!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844818


> I got an email with some pictures of the most beautiful little guy that Janet (Phlicksmaltese) just put on her site. She was going to keep him for show but he didn't get big enough. He's so cute!!! I wish I was looking for a pup because I'd have to go get this little guy.
> He's going to make someone a wonderful and did I mention beautiful pet. :wub:[/B]


Is he from Chaos? He's a sweetie!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww...what a sweet little boy! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 28 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844846


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844818





> I got an email with some pictures of the most beautiful little guy that Janet (Phlicksmaltese) just put on her site. She was going to keep him for show but he didn't get big enough. He's so cute!!! I wish I was looking for a pup because I'd have to go get this little guy.
> He's going to make someone a wonderful and did I mention beautiful pet. :wub:[/B]


Is he from Chaos? He's a sweetie!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, he's not out of Chaos but she does have a couple of pups from her. They're only a few weeks old. Chuckles is out of Sheba and Amy's Tux. I can't get over how cute this little guy is. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 28 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844927


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 28 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844846





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844818





> I got an email with some pictures of the most beautiful little guy that Janet (Phlicksmaltese) just put on her site. She was going to keep him for show but he didn't get big enough. He's so cute!!! I wish I was looking for a pup because I'd have to go get this little guy.
> He's going to make someone a wonderful and did I mention beautiful pet. :wub:[/B]


Is he from Chaos? He's a sweetie!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, he's not out of Chaos but she does have a couple of pups from her. They're only a few weeks old. Chuckles is out of Sheba and Amy's Tux. I can't get over how cute this little guy is. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


He is really cute. 

I've been waiting to see Chaos' pups (Nikki's half-siblings,) but of course they are too young yet. I forgot!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He IS a doll! Someone is going to be so lucky to have him in their family!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He certainly is a cutie pie. :wub: :wub: 

Jane - do you know how old he is?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! He is so cute!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh ... he is adorable!!! Look at that sweet face! And, those beautiful eyes! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 29 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845167


> He certainly is a cutie pie. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Jane - do you know how old he is?[/B]


Lynn, Chuckles was born July 8th so he is almost 4 months. 
He really is a cutie pie.


----------

